# SAM e



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone tried this????

Sam e has been used for patients with depression.

I think i am going to add it to my daily supplements.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Im kinda nervous to take it. anyone wanna try with me???

I actually heard it helps brain fog!


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

Brain Fog is an urban legend







lol what the heck is SAM e, and where did you hear about it? What does it do?


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Borisus said:


> Brain Fog is an urban legend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please find below a link to SAMe product:

http://www.super-smart.eu/search.pl?search=sam-e&lang=en&fromid=GG132&gclid=COD-qOTfmZ8CFYWTzAodmWrZgw


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Mar


----------

